# switching a tank over to emersed



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

I am thinking of switching a tank over from submerged to emersed. it is a ten gallon, with an old 65 watt bulb to an emersed setup.

Plant list 
java moss
java fern
crypts
Anubis
dwarf sag
water sprite

any advice?


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

maybe I should add old soil and sand as well?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Trim all the leaves off your crypts and all but the newest leaves off your Anubias (they will rot off anyway and this will keep fungus levels down). When (not if) you start seeing white fungus, don't freak out, it's just feeding on soft tissue that is decaying. It will go away after some time.

You may want to add ferts (soil ferts) to feed the plants.

It also may be good to leave some water depth and do a gradual draw-down for easier acclimation of plants, but it's not really needed.

-Dave


----------



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

is there a difference in growth rates?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've found that some stems grow faster emersed (like Lindernia sp) while other grow slower (like Hygrophila sp), but that may just be my lighting. Anubias actually grow faster for me emersed, while others have reported slower growth. I guess it depends on whether or not you have been injecting CO2 in your aquarium. I had not been, so all my plants were growing slower anyways while under water.


----------

